# Atlas Truck Repair



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Fasha shows you a locomotive than landed on the bench not running correctly and making some noise. Complete walk-thru of diagnosing the problem, order parts and then repairing the locomotive. Repairs can turn a worthless locomotive into a strong runner for your layout!! Please click the "LIKE" button when done watching and Share the video 


http://youtu.be/xt9hbfa0al0


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Love your videos, Fasha, so detailed and up-close. Very informative. I'd never seen the inside of a truck before. Thanks for doing this. Are most of them pretty similar? How about in other scales?


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply and kind words FIRE! I can not speak about other scales, I never worked on anything but HO. I can say, with some exceptions, mostly manufacture design, they all work the same, but just look a little different. Each manufacture has their own design for their truck and how they are put together and come apart.


----------



## dave2744 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks for you posting. It applies to 2014 Walthers Proto 2000 F7A dcc/sound also. The construction is almost identical between the two companys. Must be the same sub-contractor. They did redesign the weight system, as it is now all one piece, making it a little difficult to release the gear top cover. Thanks again for the posting, Dave


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

That's funny because I have came across this several times mostly from eBay sellers selling these cheap!

My fix isn't as correct as yours though lol

I got these black nails that fit perfect in that tit area and I just snip a bit off then file smooth ...add a dab of glue on nail head push up.its not the factory bolster nipple guide but it works and you can't tell..


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

It is all about what works


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I do have a pair of atlas 12/6 axle trucks that needs the top drive gear (under worm)

Not sure what happened but the gear broke (rather it was stuck in) its nipple off..


Btw have you changed out ditch light bulbs on athearn Genesis gp38/50's

I can see the glue resin so I do know they actually used glue lol 

I heard its hit and miss taking needle pliers and twisting ever so gently?


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Pliers and a good bit of patience works.


----------

